# help help help help



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

please help. need advice.hey guys. im new to all this but i intend moving to abu dhabi within the next 2 months. i would like to find out information on accomodation employment etc as i wont be sponsored with visa and accomodation. any advice please assist:ranger:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok honestly edrige, you want to move to the UAE but you want us to find you a place to live, a job, and everything else that goes along with it? Try to do a little research yourself and then come ask a much smaller question instead of the grande broad question you just asked.

I will give you two leads
Google
Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com
good luck


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

oh ok sorry mr big im still new to this as im still in south africa and just finding my feet on the abu dhabi move. i have been doing lots of research that is how i came accross this forums. but thanx for the links. much appreciated


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

How do you intend coming to the UAE if you are not employed? What is your profession? Coming over here to look for a job is not really a good idea. It is best to have one over here before coming.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

both , Mrbig and bubbles said all ! think twice before stepin in here , 
any how good luck and let us know if real help needed 

TC ,

ps , No PAiN no GAme


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it's rather irresponsible to tag your discussion with the words "help" in repeated fashion. I looked in to see if it was a situation that I might be able to lend a hand, but in reality, you are just wasting my time (and others). Remember the guy who cried "wolf?"


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

indigora all im asking is for advice from expats that are already in UAE who have been through the mill whereas im still learning, you wasted your own time by replying to the thread when you saw you could not lend a hand or constructive ADVICE:confused2:! bubbles i have a degree in business i graduated 2 yrs ago. thanks mr sharaf i think its a risk im willing to take as you say no pain no game


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Good. A degree will make it easier for you. I still maintain that having an offer beforehand will be the best bet, but If you can support yourself for a few months over here, I don't see why not.

Maybe asking some more specific questions will get you a better response? Specific questions we can surely help with.


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks bubbles. i have been looking on the web for jobs in the UAE but then again i have found out that most of them are scams and want payment before you can put your cv on their database. i am trying my best to find employment from south africa then atleast i know my employer would pay for accomodation visas etc. im staying positive that i would get a job once that side.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Edridge

Have you tried the big recruitment websites covering the Middle East i.e. Bayt.com, Naukri Gulf, Monster Gulf, Gulf Talent etc? Any employers wanting to advertise jobs with them have to subscribe which should weed out the scammers. You can also post your CV on these websites for free.

In terms of recruitment agencies - without knowing exactly what kind of job you're looking for it's hard to make recommendations, but Hays, Randstad, Charterhouse, IQ Selection, and Kershaw Leonard are all reputable and have websites that can be found by searching via Google. 

Good luck!

KP


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok mate, you are going to have to come here on a visit visa. Lasts 30 days, at that point you either leave or do a visa run. In that 30 days you will need to find a job that will sponsor you so you can become a resident.Thats your biggest problem to deal with first. The rest will drop on you like a sack of bricks. heheh. good luck dude


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

lol thanx mr big. thats what im talking about constructive advice. hopefully i would be able to carry that sack of bricks then il be ok


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

and when you get that sack of bricks, come ask us how to get rid of them ok...


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

hey katie potato. thanks for all the great sites i have googled them and came across some nice jobs. i loaded my cv on their database i hope to hear from them soon even though many tel me not to get my hopes up because apparently you never hear from them. but i will keep thumbs up. thanks once again for great help


----------



## roger76navy (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck with the JOb hunt, markets are looking up but it might be quite a while before you land up with something!!


----------

